# ACSI Telephone Number?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Followed the link to ring acsi for the 2007 card when i tried said the number was unavailable, just checking it is correct, or please correct me if i am wrong (probably) 0700 636 0202 Thanks


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

I have been trying both the phone Nº since 22nd Dec still can't get through just get the annser m/c never had this problem before !! 
makes you wonder !! whats up?


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

That is the number, and it was working last week, however i was annoyed to find that these 0700 cost quiet a lot of money per minute to ring, me being and idiot beleived they were the same as 0800 numbers so just be careful as i think its something like 37.5p/min day time rate and i believe its slightly cheaper in the evenings ?

I think it would proberbly be chaeaper to ring the Netherlands
0031 488 452055 ? you need to check with your service provider,


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

Costs between 15p and 45p per minute to call a 0700 number  depends on the service provider. You could email Barry Considine (UK agent) at

[email protected]

I got a pretty immediate response from him last week

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I used this e-mail address to ask when they were going to despatch my book. I got a reply 2 hours later:

[email protected]

To order I sent £7.85 plus £1.35 p&P to:

ACSI Publishing
8 Badger Road
Coventry
CV3 2PU

G


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Grizzly

I think they are £6.50 + £1.35 p&p total £7.85 ?

Brian



Grizzly said:


> I used this e-mail address to ask when they were going to despatch my book. I got a reply 2 hours later:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> I think they are £6.50 + £1.35 p&p total £7.85 ?
> Brian


Thanks Brian, you're right. I've just checked my cheque book. Sorry if I've mislead anyone

G


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I was more concerned that you had over paid ?



Grizzly said:


> Enodreven said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are £6.50 + £1.35 p&p total £7.85 ?
> ...


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Just ordered mine from Vicarious Books via their website for £7.50 inc P&P but you have to use Paypal   

Steve


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

They re supposed to eat the Shepon show so wil get mine there.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> They re supposed to eat the Shepon show so wil get mine there.
> 
> Motorhomer


Wow, they doing that for charity? I'll sponsor them a quid for every motorhome they consume!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, in particular Steve, i have now ordered the ACSI book from Vicarious Books. Just shows this site and the people who repond are fantastic, all for one and one for all. Cheers


----------

